# مسجد يحمل اسم المسيح .. بالأردن!!!!



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترحيب إسلامي ومسيحي بمسجد يحمل اسم .. المسيح .. بالأردن*​ 





شهدت الأردن مؤخرا افتتاح معلم جديد يرمز إلى التعايش بين الأديان وهو مسجد أطلق عليه اسم مسجد "المسيح عيسى بن مريم". وأعرب زعماء كل من المسلمين والمسيحيين عن سعادتهم بافتتاح مسجد "المسيح عيسى مريم" قبل عدة شهور في مدينة مأدبا (30 كلم جنوب العاصمة عمان). 
وقال إمام المسجد بلال الحنيني إن المسجد رسالة للعالم توضح أن المسلمين يعتبرون المسيح رسولا لهم لأنه رسول البشرية قبل مقدم النبي محمد، وأضاف أن المسجد يؤكد على أن الإسلام هو دين التسامح ولا علاقة له بالتطرف.
وأوضح الحنيني وعدد آخر من المصلين من رواد المسجد أن المسلمين والمسيحيين يعيشون في هذه المنطقة من المملكة الهاشمية منذ وقت طويل وفي سلام وإخوة. 
وذكر أن المسيحيين يمثلون 10% من سكان مأدبا فيما يمثلون 5% من سكان المملكة البالغ تعدادهم 5 ملايين ونصف المليون نسمة. 
وقال عبد الهوروط بعد الانتهاء من صلاة العصر: "نعيش في سلام منذ قرون مع إخواننا المسيحيين ونستشعر الآن أن هذا المسجد رمز لاخوتنا"، وأضاف أن "قرآننا يأمرنا بألا نفرق بين الرسل. ولهذا فإننا نعتبر المسيح عيسى بن مريم أخا لرسولنا محمد"، وأشار الهوروط إلى أن عددا من الأعمال التي زينت بها حوائط المسجد نقشت عليها آيات من القرآن تتعلق بالسيد المسيح وأمه السيدة مريم. 
يذكر أن عائلة العتيبي ذات التاريخ الحافل في منطقة مأدبا والباع الطويل في تحسين العلاقات مع الطائفة المسيحية هي التي أسست المسجد. وأكد مروان العتيبي أن عائلته كانت تسعى إلى ضرب مثال لتعايش الاديان، وأوضح أن اختيار هذا الاسم للمسجد يهدف إلى جعل المجتمع بأسره يفهم أن الاسلام هو دين التسامح ويدعو إلى التواصل مع الأديان الأخرى. 
كما لقيت تسمية المسجد بهذا الاسم ترحيبا واسعا من القيادات المسيحية في الأردن حيث اعتبرته بادرة جديدة لحسن النية من جانب الأغلبية المسلمة. 




وأعرب الأب نبيل حداد وهو من قساوسة كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك عن سعادته البالغة بهذه الخطوة، موضحا علمه بأن هناك سورة في القرآن تحمل اسم السيدة مريم مشيرا إلى أن هذه الخطوة تأتي في وقت يسعى فيه الاردنيون لتقديم بلادهم كنموذج للتعايش بين الأديان. 
وقال سمير القضاة المسؤول عن إدارة المساجد في وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية في عمان إن هذه البادرة تتماشى مع سياسة الأردن المتمثلة في تشجيع الحوار بين الأديان والحضارات. ​مأدبا(الأردن)- د ب أ​


----------



## املا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

عادي ياخوي اشي طبيعي 
بعدين هم بامنوا بالمسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر غريب 
مرسىىى يا انطونيوس ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*غريب الموضوع دا..انا في الاردن و ما وصلني الخبر!!!

بس بصراحة المسيحيين  و المسلمين في  الاردن بجد متل الاخوة في التعامل ... بس اكيد مش الكل نفس الاشي للاسف..لانه مرات بيكون في تمييز بين مسيحي و مسلم و خصوصا في الجامعات..*


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

املا قال:


> عادي ياخوي اشي طبيعي
> بعدين هم بامنوا بالمسيح


*شكرا للمشاركة
هم بامنوا بعيسى مفصل على مزاجهم وكيفهم مش المسيح
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> خبر غريب
> مرسىىى يا انطونيوس ​


*kokoman:16_14_21:
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *غريب الموضوع دا..انا في الاردن و ما وصلني الخبر!!!
> 
> بس بصراحة المسيحيين  و المسلمين في  الاردن بجد متل الاخوة في التعامل ... بس اكيد مش الكل نفس الاشي للاسف..لانه مرات بيكون في تمييز بين مسيحي و مسلم و خصوصا في الجامعات..*


*اهو وصلك الان هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للخبر الجميل ده يا فندم ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> شكرا للخبر الجميل ده يا فندم ​


*اهلا بيك 
كل ما اسمع كلمة افندم اتذكر حالي ايام العثمانيين هههههههه
شكرا  للمشاركة:16_14_21:
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر حلوووووووووووو





​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> خبر حلوووووووووووو
> ​


*شكرا لك*:16_14_21:​


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مار انطونيوس المبارك على نقل الخبر ​ 
سأقتبس ثلاث فقرات مما ذكرت وكالة رويتر للأخبار على النت واعلق عليها. ومن يريد قراءة المزيد هذا هو الرابط​ 
http://ara.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idARAEGO35250820080903​ 





> من رويتر
> ويصف المسلمون اطلاق اسم السيد المسيح على المسجد بأنه *بادرة نحو المسيحيين* في مأدبا ومحاولة للتعبير عن التسامح المتبادل بين المسيحيين والمسلمين *في أعقاب* ما يعتبره كثير من الاردنيين تزايدا في العداء للاسلام في الدول الغربية في الاونة الاخيرة​


 
هذا العمل جاء *في أعقاب*.... 
يعني لو هم في بحبوحة ومش هاممهم الدول الغربية كان العمل لم يحصل، ولا كان همهم أن يقوموا في بادرة نحو المسيحيين للتعبير عن التسامح. ​ 
التسامح بإطلاق الأسماء هو منتهى السطحية، لأن الجدية هي في العمل المتعاون والعدالة ونبذ الأفكار المتطرفة وعزلها عن المجتمع ونشر ثقافة حقوق الإنسان وعدم اخذ مكان الديان فى محاسبه البشر 
التسامح بإطلاق الأسماء هو ما يدعونه *التقية*​ 




> من رويتر





> ويقع المسجد على مسافة قريبة من كنيسة في المنطقة ... الخ​


 

ليس من جديد...
كل ما تم إنشاء كنيسة في الاردن يتم انشاء مسجد مقابلها، 
حتى ولو كان في تلك المنطقة العشرات من المساجد.... لا تعليق أكثر من هيك.​ 


> من وريتر
> وكان المسيحيون يغلبون على سكان مأدبا لكن النفوذ المسيحي فيها تراجع بفعل موجات *الهجرة المتعاقبة للمسلمين*. ورغم ذلك تظل مأدبا رمزا للطائفة المسيحية التي تمثل أكثر من ثلاثة في المئة من سكان الاردن البالغ عددهم 5.6 مليون نسمة.​





>





عندما ذهبت للعيش الى الأردن قبل 42 سنة 
كانت مادبا تغص بالحياة المسيحية، وكانوا الأكثرية العظمى
يشعر المرء فيها أنه في فرح دائم. 
أما الآن فهي كئيبة بعد *هجرة مسيحييها* منها.​ 
وعلى قولتك يا مار انطونيوس​ 
*هم بامنوا بعيسى مفصل على مزاجهم وكيفهم مش المسيح*

والأرذل من ذلك انهم الآن يتوقعون من المسيحيين أن يبنوا كنائس على اسم محمد ​ 
أقرأ تعليقاتهم على الموقع المذكور أعلاه​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​ 

​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> [
> 
> والأرذل من ذلك انهم الآن يتوقعون من المسيحيين أن يبنوا كنائس على اسم محمد [/center]
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مممكن الحكومات الاسلاميه تصدر قرار بان الكنائس تبنى على اسم محمد والصحابه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا امة على مشاركتك الرائعة*
*انا لا اتصور يوما ان يكون الذئب حملا!!!*
​


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> مممكن الحكومات الاسلاميه تصدر قرار بان الكنائس تبنى على اسم محمد والصحابه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سلام ونعمه​


 

لم أفهمك يا ابانووب
آسفة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *شكرا يا امة على مشاركتك الرائعة*
> 
> *انا لا اتصور يوما ان يكون الذئب حملا!!!*​


 

أنا خوفي من أن يأتي الذئب بثوب حمل
وساعتها الويل للبسطاء 

ولكن رجاؤنا بالمسيح راعي الخراف الصالح
الذي ينعم علينا  بالتمييز.

له المجد كل حين آميــــــــن


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> لم أفهمك يا ابانووب
> آسفة
> 
> سلام
> ...



ليه تتاسفى
على فكرة فى ناس ميهمهاش الدين بقدر ما يقهمها مصالحها الشخصيه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا امة على مشاركتك الرائعة
انا لا اتصور يوما ان يكون الذئب حملا!!!


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب دايما كدة  يبقى فيه حب وسلام 

مرسية يباشا على الخبر​*


----------



## assyrian girl (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thats really good to hear 
thx alot for the topic


----------



## HANNAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
يسوع حبيب الكل
صدقوني نحن في الاردن الحمد لله لا نجد صعوبه في التعايش بسلام ونعيش مطمئنين في كنائسنا وفي الاعياد نقوم بالصلوات بكل راحه لا بل نجد الدعم من الحكومه بفرض الامن والحراسه وتنظيم السير 
نشكر الرب على هذه النعمه 
اصلي من اجل اي مسيحي مهضوم حقه


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يارب دايما كدة  يبقى فيه حب وسلام
> 
> مرسية يباشا على الخبر​*


*آمين من فمك لباب السماء:16_14_21:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

assyrian girl قال:


> thats really good to hear
> thx alot for the topic


*شكرا لك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

hannan قال:


> سلام المسيح
> يسوع حبيب الكل
> صدقوني نحن في الاردن الحمد لله لا نجد صعوبه في التعايش بسلام ونعيش مطمئنين في كنائسنا وفي الاعياد نقوم بالصلوات بكل راحه لا بل نجد الدعم من الحكومه بفرض الامن والحراسه وتنظيم السير
> نشكر الرب على هذه النعمه
> اصلي من اجل اي مسيحي مهضوم حقه​


*يارب يحل السلام على الكل والجميع ياخذوا الطريق الوسط بدل التطرف
*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*نتمنى ان يكون اسم على مسمى*
*ولا يشتم منه المسيحيين على منبره*
*كباقى المساجد فى المحروسه*
*شكرا على الخبر الغريب هذا*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *نتمنى ان يكون اسم على مسمى*
> 
> *ولا يشتم منه المسيحيين على منبره*
> *كباقى المساجد فى المحروسه*
> ...


مهو هنا مربط الفرس
شكرا للمشاركة:16_4_16:​


----------



## SALVATION (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_يارب عقبال الباقى كلة
شكرا للخبر​_


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يارب عقبال الباقى كلة​_
> 
> _شكرا للخبر_​


آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين:16_14_21:​


----------



## pariah12 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *غريب الموضوع دا..انا في الاردن و ما وصلني الخبر!!!
> 
> بس بصراحة المسيحيين  و المسلمين في  الاردن بجد متل الاخوة في التعامل ... بس اكيد مش الكل نفس الاشي للاسف..لانه مرات بيكون في تمييز بين مسيحي و مسلم و خصوصا في الجامعات..*









http://www.zshare.net/image/522458102d15dcec/

Image130.jpg - 0.24MB


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 ديسمبر 2008)

pariah12 قال:


> http://www.zshare.net/image/522458102d15dcec/
> 
> image130.jpg - 0.24mb


 بصراحة انا لم ارتح في الاردن ابدا...هذا هو شعوري.
شكرا للمشاركة​


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شئ طبيعي يعترفوا بعيسي بتاعهم *

*اللي في خيالهم وبس وده نبي عندهم *

*انما معتقدش ان اسم الجامع يبقي المسيح ولو انهم اي اسم يعجبهم بياخدوه بدليل اسم  ( فادى ) اللي سرقوه وسموا بيه عيالهم وهما اساسا ميعرفوش معناه ايه*
* .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :t30:*


*اشكرك علي الموضوع يا انطونيوس*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر غريب وحلو يا انطونيوس ميرسى ليك​


----------



## pariah12 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> بصراحة انا لم ارتح في الاردن ابدا...هذا هو شعوري.
> شكرا للمشاركة​



عفوا؟؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *شئ طبيعي يعترفوا بعيسي بتاعهم *​
> 
> *اللي في خيالهم وبس وده نبي عندهم *​
> *انما معتقدش ان اسم الجامع يبقي المسيح ولو انهم اي اسم يعجبهم بياخدوه بدليل اسم ( فادى ) اللي سرقوه وسموا بيه عيالهم وهما اساسا ميعرفوش معناه ايه*
> ...


كلام سليم 
شكرا لك:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> خبر غريب وحلو يا انطونيوس ميرسى ليك​


 ياهلا وشكرا لك:16_14_21:​


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا ماني شايفة دخل للمسيححين بالموضوع لانو هنة عاملين جامع ل عيسى يلي بامنو فيه مش لسيد المسيح له كل المجد و احسن لو يرجعو الكنائس يلي سرقوها وسووها جوامع
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

* غريب الخبر ده
طيب خيييييير من عند ربنا 
اهه النهاردة جامع بكرة كنيسة بردوا ههههههه*


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> بصراحة انا ماني شايفة دخل للمسيححين بالموضوع لانو هنة عاملين جامع ل عيسى يلي بامنو فيه مش لسيد المسيح له كل المجد و احسن لو يرجعو الكنائس يلي سرقوها وسووها جوامع
> شكرا على الخبر


 هم لا يفعلون شئ الا بهدف ...والهدف اظهار انفسهم للعالم انهم متعايشين مع المسيحية بشكل حضاري؟؟؟ لكن الكل يعرف ماذا يقصدون وما يريدون...​


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> * غريب الخبر ده*
> *طيب خيييييير من عند ربنا *
> *اهه النهاردة جامع بكرة كنيسة بردوا ههههههه*


نحن لا نثق بالمسلمين مهما فعلوا ....كلها مصالح وسياسات....لكن مش علينا ههههه​


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> نحن لا نثق بالمسلمين مهما فعلوا ....كلها مصالح وسياسات....لكن مش علينا ههههه​



*اه ماهه اكيد عشن شكلهم قدام ناس يبينوا حالهم مبيكرهوش حد حتى لو فى سبيل تسمية جامع باسم مسيحى
يعنى احنا من جوانا مش بنكرهم بس اكيد مش فى يوم هنسمى كنيسة لمحمد ولا حاجة عشن خاطر نظهر كويسين ومش هنتعدى عى الدين عشن المنظر
اكيد فى ناس كتير منهم هتعترض لانه بالنسبة لفكر بعض المسلمين سيعتبرونه خطأ بغض النظر عن اظهار الطيبة والمشاركة معنا امام العالم*


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*هذه صورة المسجد*


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*بس انا اللي اعرفه انهم ما بيستعملوا اسم المسيح..
دا المسيح عندهم عيسى وبس .. *


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *بس انا اللي اعرفه انهم ما بيستعملوا اسم المسيح..*
> *دا المسيح عندهم عيسى وبس .. *


 دي اللي  نسميها مكولكه اي كلام معسل لخداع الناس، هدفهم من الاسم واضح للجميع​


----------



## جيلان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكله شيك اوى شبه الفنادق كدى *


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شكله شيك اوى شبه الفنادق كدى *


 ههههههههههههههه 
شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## ashraf khalil (7 نوفمبر 2009)

very good


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مور انطونيوس

شكرا ليك على الخبر 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

